# Anyone knows what changes came from AGESA 1.0.0.6a to 1.0.0.6b?



## HTC (Sep 4, 2017)

Just noticed there's a new BIOS available for x370 Taichi that has this new AGESA *1.0.0.6b* code: BIOS 3.10, dated September 1st.

I've not heard a thing about new AGESA code @ all, so i'm wondering if anyone has any experiences upgrading their BIOSes to versions with this AGESA.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2017)

AFAIK, this AGESA update should fix the specific load stability issue and also bring support for new CPU stepping that has hardware fix for it.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 4, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> AFAIK, this AGESA update should fix the specific load stability issue and also bring support for new CPU stepping that has hardware fix for it.



Are you refering to the compiling under linux "performance marginality?"

If so, I'm doubtful.  I really want to believe that, but why would they have been RMAing CPUs if they had a fix around the corner?  They just issued me an RMA.

Also, the hardware fix has been out since mid-july and requires no microcode to recognize.

It's far more likely support for Ryzen Pro CPUs.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2017)

You could be right, but what's cheaper; RMAs or BIOS update? You'd think they try both, and if BIOS update doesn't work, then user can RMA.

I just bought another 1600X; it's not new stepping, but if new stepping doesn't need AGESA update neither does Ryzen PRO.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 4, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> You could be right, but what's cheaper; RMAs or BIOS update? You'd think they try both, and if BIOS update doesn't work, then user can RMA.
> 
> I just bought another 1600X; it's not new stepping, but if new stepping doesn't need AGESA update neither does Ryzen PRO.



Well here's hoping.  I'd much rather not RMA if I can get away with it.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 13, 2017)

The AGESA does not fix the Ryzen linux compiling "performance marginality" issue.  RMA does, however.  More on this later.


----------

